
BY-SA and GPL: CC closed the chasm in the sharealike/copyleft community - ArneBab
http://draketo.de/english/free-software/by-sa-gpl
======
rekado
Frankly, I wasn't even aware of this problem, but I'm very glad it has been
fixed!

